
Ask HN: Why did this link not generate any discussion? - rajeshmr
This article presents some important arguments which I felt the HN community is the best place to have a discussion around this. I am kind of thinking why this didn&#x27;t pick up any discussion. Can anyone enlighten ?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@l2k&#x2F;why-are-machine-learning-projects-so-hard-to-manage-8e9b9cf49641
======
mindcrime
It's always hard to understand exactly why any given submission does or
doesn't "catch". It could be as simple as bad timing - another very popular
story had everyone's attention captured when it was posted, or maybe there had
been a recent rash of similar articles and people were burned out on the
topic, etc., etc. Or maybe the headline wasn't click-baity enough, who's to
say?

All of that said, why would you think HN is "the best" place to talk about
that topic? ML is certainly a frequent topic of conversation here, but HN
isn't - strictly speaking - a "machine learning community". Maybe Reddit's
/r/machinelearning or another community would be better?

~~~
rajeshmr
I regard HN community higher for better signal to noise ratio.

I asked this question only because I got curious - I had submitted two links
and one of them got highly discussed while the other didn't. Hence.

------
lotis
These days most experts are overloaded with info. Unless someone is constantly
pinging them about an issue they aren't going to think about it.

~~~
rajeshmr
Agreed.

------
rajeshmr
I genuinely wanted to know the experiences and opinions of HN community.

